# What to do?



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey Guys-

I was just out fishing on Lake Minnewaska this last weekend and had alotta bites, but didn't catch much. It is amazing how clear that water is compared to SW MN, It is really cool being able to see the fish swim by. We were using shiners, on jigs and Swedish Pimples. Teh problem was the fish took a bite at the shiner, but when we tried to set the hook the fish just swam away. So how do you hook shiners? What size of hook should we be uisng?

-Shootnmiss09


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

Could try just the minnow head. Also plastics work well in clear water.


----------



## method (Dec 5, 2006)

I found I have better hooksets when I hook the minnow through the back, just below the dorsal fin. You have to practice it for a bit, you may hit the spine and paralyze the fish. Also, was was stated before try a minnow head, and try spikes or waxies as well, When they're being finicky it never hurts to downsize to a smaller lure.

-Mike


----------

